# Will , Long Running Scripts Be Identifable In Task Manager ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.........Awhile back my computer would just stop working and I couldn't identify the cause ! This happened around 11:30 AM , later I discovered Webroot would automatically initiate a system scan which took around 11 minutes . I also had a similar lockup when AdBlock would up date itself !
.........These problems have pretty much gone away and I have no idea why ! But , My question , IS......If a long running script has made my computer unavailable for my normal daily surfing , can I , look in Task manager and identify a specific program which I can shutdown ? And , what program NAME should I look for to identify such activity ? , Thanks , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Look in the Processes tab for a process that's using a lot of CPU resources. Once you identify the culprit, Google for high cpu usage for that process and see what kind of advice you find.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> .........Awhile back my computer would just stop working and I couldn't identify the cause ! This happened around 11:30 AM , later I discovered Webroot would automatically initiate a system scan which took around 11 minutes . I also had a similar lockup when AdBlock would up date itself !
> .........These problems have pretty much gone away and I have no idea why ! But , My question , IS......If a long running script has made my computer unavailable for my normal daily surfing , can I , look in Task manager and identify a specific program which I can shutdown ? And , what program NAME should I look for to identify such activity ? , Thanks , fordy


I wonder, seems strange a browser extension like AdBlock would do this. I have multiple browser extensions and some occasionally get annoying by congratulating me on them updating themselves and pop up this on a new tab that I really dont want to see. Its kinda like, look daddy, I went potty all by myself yet again. Seriously kid I dont need to know this. But they always do actual update in background with no hassles otherwise and no freezes.


----------

